# mom, she's picking on me again



## currycomb (Jan 23, 2012)

got the camera out the other day and our pyreneese and shepherd mix were underfoot, so caught this. the pup knows no fear, and when sid is tired of the nonsense, he will let her know


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 23, 2012)

That is funny.


----------

